# Porter-Cable Compact Belt Sander Kit - 371K



## mjadams61 (Jan 1, 2016)

I bought this small belt sander a couple of months ago and been using it to smooth out panels I glued up. And I love it. I did own larger belt sanders in the past but this one is great. I can use it one handed and it has enough weight (5 lbs) to it where all I do is keep it under control and let it do the work. It is just a single speed and the dust collection port striaght out the back side in which I have a small 1 gal wet-dry vac I hook it to and it does a good job in keeping the sawdust down.

But as a side note it seems porter-cable is discontineing this.


----------

